# Rollen mit MoP



## raptor14 (11. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe vor kurzem wieder mit WoW angefangen und will meinen VZ jetzt natürlich auch mit skillen, aber mir ist derzeit noch unklar, wie die Rollen jetzt heißen, auf die man Verzauberungen drauf machen kann und wo man die bekommen, also herstellen bzw. kaufen kann?

ciao


----------



## Dark_Lady (11. März 2013)

schon mal beim Händler für VZ-Bedarf geguckt? Die Dinger heißen einfach Verzauberungspergamente


----------



## raptor14 (11. März 2013)

ah, ok, danke dir, hatte mich nur gewundert, dass es da nur eins gibt ... früher gab es doch für verschiedene stufen unterschiedliche ... ist wohl so wie bei den schurken die sache mit den giften der rationalisierung zum opfer gefallen ...


----------

